# Pokemon Zeta & Omnicrom



## Blunt (May 9, 2014)

I don't think we usually make threads for mods, but I felt the need to make an exception. Some guy has made his own pokemon game on RPG Maker and it looks to be pretty epic. It's called Pokemon Zeta/Omnicron depending on which version you decide to play. It's got all pokemon Gen 1-5 and about half of the pokemon from Gen 6 along with a few fakemons. 



			
				The Story said:
			
		

> The game follows a young hero of Nyasa Town as he/she fights against a terrorist organization to avenge his/her home and save the world.
> The game takes place in the Vesryn region, which is made primarily of three landmasses: the mainland, the Chrome Circle as well as the Vesryn Spear. The Vesryn Spear is only accessible after beating the Elite 4 and contains the second section of the plot, and then the second region is accessible afterwards. There is a wide variety of locations such as underwater cities, cities in the clouds and even in space.
> 
> Journey across the world to help defeat Team Asgard led by Odin (Zeta) or Team Olympus led by Zeus (Omicron) before they abuse the power of certain Pokemon to become gods themselves!
> ...



Some other cool features are: two regions, the ability to become a Gym Leader and run your own Gym, a Battle Frontier, built in challenge modes (Nuzlocke and several others), multiple save states, Shadow Pokemon, and a bunch of other shit. A fuller list of features and screenshots can be found in the imgur gallery here:



It also has a _very_ active subreddit located here:



Download links, support, guides and discussion are all there.

It's currently in late stage beta but it's full release is expected to come out this Monday. If you're like me and are going to start playing before then, don't worry, as long as you have your save file you can update without losing your progress.​


----------



## Foxve (May 9, 2014)

So is this like a computer game or something? Sounds awesome


----------



## Blunt (May 9, 2014)

Yeah, it's made with RPG maker so you use the RPG Maker app to play them rather than a ROM player.


----------



## Totally not a cat (May 9, 2014)

This looks interesting 
I'll be giving it a shot


----------



## Foxve (May 10, 2014)

Blunt said:


> Yeah, it's made with RPG maker so you use the RPG Maker app to play them rather than a ROM player.



Is this app for a phone or ipod/ipad? Never heard of it. How much is it?


----------



## Blunt (May 10, 2014)

Its free. Its only for PC and Mac. If you go to the Reddit link I posted, the creator put everything in one simple zip file.


----------



## Lasker (May 10, 2014)

This looks very interesting. I'm at the second badge, there are lots of good ideas and according to the synopsis it should last long, great. Thanks for the discovery.


----------



## Totally not a cat (May 11, 2014)

Anyone noticed that the Daycare couple at the route 303 is a gay couple? 

I found this amusing


----------



## Foxve (May 11, 2014)

Blunt said:


> Its free. Its only for PC and Mac. If you go to the Reddit link I posted, the creator put everything in one simple zip file.



I got it to work on my android phone. Just download the rpg xp app for it from the app store. Then downloaded the pokemon zeta file (windows version) from your link onto my laptop, plugged in my phone, manually put the file on the folder "kernysRGSS" on my android (wasn't sure if it was supposed to be extracted or not so I put a extracted copy and a zipped copy in that folder), then unplugged my phone from the laptop( rpg xp won't work if your android is plugged into a computer), opened the app, went to it's settings, found the pokemon file and choose it.

I like my pokemon games on the go


----------



## Mider T (May 11, 2014)

Omnicrom sounds dumb.:/


----------



## Nep Nep (May 11, 2014)

Fakemons are a vile sin against humanity.


----------



## Blunt (May 11, 2014)

That's nice.


----------



## Foxve (May 11, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> Fakemons are a vile sin against humanity.



Fakemon are that bad? Never seen one to be honest......


----------



## Xin (May 19, 2014)

Does somebody know a way to play this on my phone?


----------



## Xin (May 19, 2014)

Foxve said:


> I got it to work on my android phone. Just download the rpg xp app for it from the app store. Then downloaded the pokemon zeta file (windows version) from your link onto my laptop, plugged in my phone, manually put the file on the folder "kernysRGSS" on my android (wasn't sure if it was supposed to be extracted or not so I put a extracted copy and a zipped copy in that folder), then unplugged my phone from the laptop( rpg xp won't work if your android is plugged into a computer), opened the app, went to it's settings, found the pokemon file and choose it.
> 
> I like my pokemon games on the go



Wait, this worked?

I did the same, but the game isn't starting. 

Or rather it ends the moment it starts.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 19, 2014)

Foxve said:


> Fakemon are that bad? Never seen one to be honest......



Yeah they are, because generally what they are is a stark contrast to the official Pokemon. 

I've only seen decent fakemon on the rarest of rare occassions and I play A LOT of hacks. 

After a while searching here's ONE that I might possibly believe would be official if I didn't know better. 



The style seems about right and most importantly the colors are appropriate, I find most problems to be with colors that are too dull or over saturated, if you color them wrong or give them a weird style than it doesn't feel like Pokemon. Imo anyways. 

On the other hand most fakemon look like this. 



Both the style and color are off imo, the shading also looks off. 

Here's a basic ol Geodude 



Like the first fakemon the outline is very pronounced, the shading is realistic. 

The second fakemon however have these shadows that don't fade they just abruptly give way to light which is not the case on the first fakemon and Geodude who have shadows that fade off slowly and then give way to light. 

Dunno about you but that Glacurex could easily fit in with gen 3 or 4.


----------



## Kazu (May 19, 2014)

This seems like a load of fun, but I find it hard to play pokemon when it isn't portable. 

I'll give it a shot eventually.


----------



## Xeogran (May 19, 2014)

Best Fakemon are new fanmade formes of the established Pokemon.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Naruto (May 19, 2014)

Armored Mewtwo looks like it was made by a two year old.

Kudos for all the work put into the game, though.


----------



## Foxve (May 25, 2014)

Xin said:


> Wait, this worked?
> 
> I did the same, but the game isn't starting.
> 
> Or rather it ends the moment it starts.



Actually its not working for me ether. Just got it set up correctly and didn't even bother to play it for a while cause I was busy.  That being said, I do think I got it right, the actual problem might just be the rpg maker for the android from the play store isn't strong enough to play it. Maybe eventually it'll get an update and then it can. When I try to start the game it does the same thing yours is (are you using an android phone?). Though when I go to the rpg maker settings and check Async renderings to boost the performance, it may start but the screen is black and all I hear is the intro music. Other games from the play store can have the same problems yet they can be fixed. So i'm sure there is a way to play it on the android.......


----------



## Kazu (Jun 4, 2014)

Playing through this. About twenty hours in. 

Fuck the team boss. He has a Shaymin S with Air slash.


----------



## Island (Jun 5, 2014)

Eh, I'll give this a go. Why the hell not?

I'll post screenshots too if people are interested.


----------



## Wan (Jun 5, 2014)

I have a feeling this will be hit with a Cease and Desist sooner or later.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2014)

Wan said:


> I have a feeling this will be hit with a Cease and Desist sooner or later.



None of the other Pokemon hacks have.

Nintendo (and most companies) usually only have a problem if you're using their material for profit. Otherwise it's free advertising and they don't really care.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 6, 2014)

This is pretty cool.

And just in time when RPG Maker VX was on the Humble Bundle.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 30, 2014)

Any way one can play with a mac?

Edit: nvm yeah you can

Fuckkkk this looks cool.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm playing this and I'm having a blast. Recommended for everyone else.


----------

